
The Most Dangerous Border in the World - Lightning
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2013/05/03/china_india_most_dangerous_border
======
joshguthrie
Registration required, didn't read.

~~~
lake99
Mailinator is your friend.

~~~
joshguthrie
Yes. But no, no and no.

Seriously, I use Mailinator for stuff I _NEED_ to register to, but not for
accessing an article on HN. There are close to a hundred new articles every
twelve hours on the HN feed, I select about 30 of them that may seem
interesting because I don't have time to read everything.

Now, having to spend more time opening another tab to mailinator, registering
for a fake account, waiting for the confirmation mail and finally logging
myself in to read the article? That's attention I can't give out freely.

~~~
inafield
Ever heard of Chrome's inspector and just deleting certain nodes? 3 seconds
you're done.

